# Netgear router slow wifi when another computer is connected to it via cable



## interfacemaster (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a netgear WNR854T router connected to a 16mbps internet service. My desktop is connected directly to the router with an ethernet cable and I have a laptop running wifi. 

When the desktop is in use the speed on my laptop drop to less than 2mbps, however the speed as tested from the desktop is 13 mbps. 

But when the desktop is idle the speed on the laptop goes to 5mbps, but not any further. 

I tried going to netgear support and did not find an answer. Please help


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome! Most people would never have noticed that. Great question, I'll see if I can explain. 

It was only a few years ago a router that could handle multiple 100mbps interfaces cost in the thousands. Today, Gigabit and 10Gig routers are standard. Networking products are getting better and cheaper every day. But things have not improved so much that these parts can be included in a $60-100 device. When the routers on the market today were being designed for production, home Cable Internet speeds were only hitting 4-8 mbps. So, they designed the routing processor for (Wild guess) 12 mbps sustained throughput. In addition, wireless routers also have a processor to handle wireless connections. To design a faster routing processor would cost too much to be competitive. That is one reason why the same router has different hardware versions. Faster processor, more memory, same cost, means time for a new hardware version. The home router is not so different from a Computer, in that it has a processor and memory, and runs a program called firmware. A new computer today is considered a door stop by many in 3 years.

So back to your situation. Your Internet speed is so high you're already maxing out the throughput ability of your router. Since it's easier for your router to pass data between a single computer and the Internet than it is to pass data between 2 computers and the Internet, you are seeing a hit to the throughput when a wired and a wireless connection are passing data. The router is not defective. But it may not be as powerful as you need it to be. In particular the chips that pass data for wireless seem to have a lower than expected throughput. However, this could also be caused by other factors, such as placement, interference, and a problem with the laptop wireless card and it's chips. 

I sincerely hope this is clearer than mud


----------

